

Building a startup while going thru a divorce? - jungjung123

I just quit my jobs 6 months ago to build my startup with another partner. It has been quite successful up to now. But i recently had a big fight with my wife, and now we're going thru a divorce. It is probably the worst thing happening at the worst timing in my life. It is hard enough to build a startup let alone in the midst of divorce. What is even worst is we recently accepted our first angel funding right before all this happened. It just happened so sudden, I'm still trying to cope with it now. I don't even know what is the meaning of all this anymore. Any advice to keep me sane?
======
msahil
"had a big fight with my wife" and then a divorce...don't you think it was a
quick decision....i may not be correct because i am not sure about your
background...but i guess you should give yourself and your wife a break for a
few months..maybe live separately for some time and then give divorce a second
thought....talk to her about it...divorce is just not an option especially at
this point of time....building a startup has its own pressures and its just
not the time to take such a decision

------
hga
Gaaa. Question, are their any children involved? What a about a big
indivisible asset like a house?

